# Inner Sydney Brewers – Summer Lovin’ Homebrew Competition



## Colbatt (3/12/15)

We are pleased to announce the launch of our inaugural Home Brew Comp!

We have some great prizes (including a 7 gallon Ss Brewing Chronical fermenter) due to the generous sponsorship of Barleyman,
Ss Brewing Technologies, Wayward Brewing, The Hop + Grain, Absolute Homebrew, Dave's Home Brew, Flat Rock Brew Cafe, ESB Brewing Supplies and White Labs.

All of the details are on the web site http://colbatt.wix.com/isbbrewcomp

Entries close on 27 February for judging on 12 March so it's time to get brewing now and over the Christmas break!

This is a BJCP registered comp and we are looking for judges and stewards - you'll find the on-line application on the web site

Good luck to everyone!

Inner Sydney Brewers


----------



## klangers (3/12/15)

Excellent. Good website.


----------



## Colbatt (12/12/15)

If you're planning on brewing over Christmas, don't forget to order your ingredients pretty soon as the HB shops will be shutting for a while over the break


----------



## Gr390ry (13/12/15)

Hey guys, I've just moved to Sydney and will probs enter one or two beers which will be my first comp as well! Was thinking about putting in to steward so I can help out/meet some people. How long does the day usually go for?


----------



## Colbatt (15/12/15)

It'll depend on the number of entries and the number of judges but it will probably be a 9am kick-off and we should be done by about 1pm


----------



## jimmy_jangles (15/12/15)

sounds great! i can't wait to enter my first comp!!


----------



## vykuza (15/12/15)

Glad there are more hands if you would like to steward!


----------



## Gr390ry (16/12/15)

Cool. I put my name in to help out as a steward, looking forward to it and hopefully learning a thing or two on the day as well.


----------



## panspermian (22/12/15)

I plan on entering this as my first comp.
If a beer came in at a higher abv than guidelines, do you get penalised?
Do judges actually test? 
Can a contestant lie to make it fit within guidelines?


----------



## mckenry (2/1/16)

Can you clear something up please? There are 5 categories. The 'how to enter says 'one entry per category'. Does that mean one cannot enter an apa and an aipa? Or should the 'how to enter' point 3 say 'maximum one entry per style'?


----------



## Colbatt (3/1/16)

panspermian said:


> I plan on entering this as my first comp.
> If a beer came in at a higher abv than guidelines, do you get penalised?
> Do judges actually test?
> Can a contestant lie to make it fit within guidelines?


Glad to hear that you're entering!

To answer your questions...
The only test of ABV is sensory analysis by the judges. If a beer clearly tastes too boozy for the style then marks would be deducted. There is no "scientific" analysis of the ABV or anything else.
"Lying" isn't really an issue - if you want to call your Czech Lager a Stout then go for it - it will be judged in that category and scored accordingly! Or perhaps more realistically, if you've brewed a nice German lager and want to enter it into the Czech lager category then that's OK. Again it will be judged according to the guidelines for Czech and you might get marked down on a few issues.

Good luck!


----------



## Colbatt (3/1/16)

mckenry said:


> Can you clear something up please? There are 5 categories. The 'how to enter says 'one entry per category'. Does that mean one cannot enter an apa and an aipa? Or should the 'how to enter' point 3 say 'maximum one entry per style'?


One entry per Category is correct so you'll have to decide whether to enter your apa OR your aipa


----------



## donald_trub (12/1/16)

Just tasted my latest freshly kegged beer and I'm chuffed with it. Can't wait to enter it into this comp!


----------



## Reman (13/1/16)

Will entries be stored cold or at room temperature? Just checking as I'm bottle carbing and want to do it as late as possible.


----------



## Colbatt (13/1/16)

Reman said:


> Will entries be stored cold or at room temperature? Just checking as I'm bottle carbing and want to do it as late as possible.


You should be OK as we won't be putting them into cold storage until a day or 2 before judging


----------



## Colbatt (13/1/16)

It's only 6 weeks to go until entries close for the Summer Lovin' Home Brew Comp - but still enough time to get a few entries ready!

Thanks to the generosity of our sponsors there's over $1600 in prizes to be won including a Chronical 7 Gallon Fermenter valued at $500 donated by Ss Brewing Technologies!! Plus opportunities to brew winning beers at Wayward Brewing and Flat Rock Brew Cafe!

At only $5 per entry why wouldn't you throw in a few of your best efforts?

We are also looking for some more judges, preferably those with BJCP qualifications.

All details can be found at http://colbatt.wix.com/isbbrewcomp


----------



## kaiserben (2/2/16)

More category/style questions: 

I've got a sweet stout spiced with vanilla (so I'd usually enter it as a Specialty Beer > Spiced/Vegetable Beer). 

Is it likely to be marked down if entered as a Sweet Stout in this comp?


----------



## Colbatt (4/2/16)

Hi kaiserben, it's hard to know but I suggest you crack a bottle while you're reading the style guide & see how well you think it matches the description. My guess is that unless the vanilla is way over the top you'll be OK


----------



## Dazzbrew (4/2/16)

Just did my online entry form, woo hoo!


----------



## nodoise (11/2/16)

Is it possible to post entries in? I don't think I will be able to make it to a drop-off location before the cutoff date


----------



## Colbatt (11/2/16)

I think that the best idea would be to post your entries to one of the HB shops on the list. Let them know it's coming and clearly mark the package "Summer Lovin' HB Comp, C/- (the HB shop, etc)
I'm sure that will work well. 
Good luck!


----------



## Reman (12/2/16)

My hefe for the comp will be bottled this weekend, it's looking pretty good so fingers crossed.

I'll also out in an APA that I bottled a little while ago that's still tasting pretty good, not high hopes for that one though.


----------



## Barry (9/3/16)

Good Day
I put my name down for judging but my cold/flu is winning so I can not make it on Saturday. Sorry for any inconvenience. It is a shame I was really looking forward to judging and visiting Wayward.


----------



## Gr390ry (10/3/16)

First time stewarding on the weekend and lookibg forward to it. Any tips or what should i expect im going in blind at the moment (not drunk blind i would be no help)


----------



## Colbatt (11/3/16)

Relax- it's a home brew Comp! There will be lots of support & loads of fun.


----------



## Colbatt (11/3/16)

Big day tomorrow - over 130 entries from 75 brewers! Hope we can announce winners on the weekend esp the Chronical!!


----------



## barls (11/3/16)

Gr390ry said:


> First time stewarding on the weekend and lookibg forward to it. Any tips or what should i expect im going in blind at the moment (not drunk blind i would be no help)


its alright we will mould and shape you the way we want you. see you tomorrow.


----------



## donald_trub (13/3/16)

Looking forward to the results... nudge nudge!


----------



## Colbatt (13/3/16)

The results are out! Click this link to take you there

http://colbatt.wix.com/isbbrewcomp#!results/c1moz

A big thanks to all our judges, stewards and especially our generous sponsors - please support them!


----------



## Codehopper (14/3/16)

A woo-hoo post to celebrate the 3rd in Saisons  Looks like the prize covered my entry fee, too!


----------



## Reman (14/3/16)

Reman said:


> My hefe for the comp will be bottled this weekend, it's looking pretty good so fingers crossed.
> 
> I'll also out in an APA that I bottled a little while ago that's still tasting pretty good, not high hopes for that one though.


Pretty happy with the results, the hefe scored 33.5 and came 2nd in the style and 7th in the category.

As expected the APA came last with a score of 17  Apologies to the judges for that one. It was brewed in November(!) which might explain such a low score.


----------



## barls (14/3/16)

anyone who needs a translation for my hand writing just email me. its on the sheet.


----------



## Colbatt (16/3/16)

Guys (I think that there were no gals unfortunately)

All of the scoresheets and Certificates have now been emailed to you and most of the prizes have gone out too.

Please let me know if they haven't arrived but it might be an idea to first check your Spam box


----------



## Codehopper (17/3/16)

Hi Colbatt, so far I don't see anything in my mailbox, neither in the Spam folder. What should be the subject line?


----------



## Chookers (17/3/16)

when's the next comp.. I'll be ready next time.


----------



## Dazzbrew (17/3/16)

Got my sheets thanks guys.


----------



## Colbatt (17/3/16)

Heading was "Summer Lovin' Home Brew Comp Scoresheets"
Sorry, a bit cryptic I suppose.


----------



## Colbatt (17/3/16)

Codehopper said:


> Hi Colbatt, so far I don't see anything in my mailbox, neither in the Spam folder. What should be the subject line?


Have you found it? If not PM me your name and email and I'll resend. I haven't had any bounce-backs so can't see an obvious problem


----------



## kaiserben (2/5/16)

For a kolsch I entered the comments mentioned brown floaties (ie yeast) detracting from the beer. 

That beer was naturally carbed in the bottle (and drinking at home it was clear as a bell as long as you didn't swirl up the yeast on the bottom). 

So what I'm keen to know is: 

Is it fair to say that certain styles, when bottle conditioned, just aren't going to go as well as they would if they were kegged, carbed with CO2 and then bottled off from the keg?

Is it worth entering bottle carbed kolschs and lagers into comps?


----------



## peteru (2/5/16)

Just looking at the results of the comp and I was surprised to see that Foster's scored so well!


----------



## fungrel (3/5/16)

kaiserben said:


> For a kolsch I entered the comments mentioned brown floaties (ie yeast) detracting from the beer.
> 
> That beer was naturally carbed in the bottle (and drinking at home it was clear as a bell as long as you didn't swirl up the yeast on the bottom).
> 
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## fj42 (3/5/16)

kaiserben said:


> For a kolsch I entered the comments mentioned brown floaties (ie yeast) detracting from the beer.
> 
> That beer was naturally carbed in the bottle (and drinking at home it was clear as a bell as long as you didn't swirl up the yeast on the bottom).
> 
> ...


My bottle carbed/conditioned kolsch rated reasonably well and had no similar comments. Cold crash for 3 days in fermenter and largered for 6 weeks in bottle was very clear with a minimum of bottle yeast.


----------

